# Excesis Eclipse Projekt - Resourcen zum Lernen von Eclipse



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Beim Excesis Eclipse Projekt findet man zahlreiche Resourcen zum Lernen von Eclipse
http://www.eclipse.org/ecesis/

Gruß Tom


----------

